# CC for sisi..community prayer



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi all,

Lets all join virtual hands and say a positive,upbeat prayer for our bud Iza...

see ya soon...

Love the cheftalk community


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Take care of yourself Iza. Rest safely. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

nancy


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

...........Good vibes...........

..........Speedy recovery.......

I'm right there with you all...

Get well soon, Isabelle!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

God speed your recovery, Iza. You are an important part of this family and we will be eagerly waiting for your return.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

All my thoughts are with you for a speedy recovery.

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Sisi,

One good reason for getting well soon is...*HOSPITAL FOOD!!!*

Have a speedy recovery and come back soon.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Sisi, 
Get well soon. My prayers are with you.
Chris


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

My prayers are with you Sisi.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Your Cheftalk family misses you already


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My prayers are with you, ask for a laptop....we're portable.....virtual food friends...


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Isabelle:

I join CC and all our other friends in praying for you.


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Postive energy and good thoughts beaming their way to you. Take care, take your medicine and hurry back.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Look forward to seeing you back on the boards Iza.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I wish you the best and an speedy recovery.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Iza: One of my most favourite and memorable posts is your search for that scone recipe. Here's to a quick recovery so that you can bake some of those yummy scones!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I agree!

Also the one where Kimmie asked what were dust bunnies:


----------

